# 300 H & H - value ??



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

I just inherited this gun. I am not a hunter and have no clue to it's value.
Custom made, bolt action w/ Williams 4x scope. 
I will be taking it to a couple local gun dealers, but I've been told to be leary of their pricing, as they will low-ball price and try to buy themselves. 
Any other suggestions welcome.
thanx
GR


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have no clue on price for you but I would be interested in seeing pics if you have them. I think you were given good advice on not totally believing the gun dealers' estimates. They are obviously going to try to make a deal for themselves. I would suggest that you get in no hurry to sell it. Given plenty of time you will be more able to find enough information out on the gun to make your own assessment to its value. And when guys realize you are not in a hurry they will have to come around to your price tag rather than you dropping.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

What brand is it? 300 H&H is the ammo, correct? Give a little more info and I'll see what I can find out


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

Absolutely no mfg name anywhere on the rifle other than the Williams scope.
Was told all custom made rifles had to have builders name on it - on the barrel the name Grant Dick is inscribed. I will try to figure out how to get a pic of the gun on the site this wknd.


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

If you could find your way to a Cabelas their gun library guys could give you a fair idea of it's value. they might even buy it.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

The rifle is probably worth quite a bit. Problem is finding someone that is looking for that type, caliber rifle. Best bet might be to try and sell it on Gunbroker. I reciently went to a auction that had a custom rifle, scope, had a beautiful stock. It ended up only selling for $250.00. It was really kinda sad, I talked to the old guy that was selling it. He said he had that rifle built years ago and hardly fired it and what it sold for was just a drop in the bucket to what he had in it.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

get some pics of the action/stock and barrel. alot of questions to be answered for pricing..300H&H is a stout caliber. good for the bigger bears and mabey moose but its alot of rifle for anything smaller.


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

Real nice looking gun ! Looks like a mauser action,That s a poplar action on customs.


----------

